# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  زياده الرواتب من 30-40 دينار ..بس لمين

## بنت الاردن

قال مصدر مسؤول أن زيادة رواتب الموظفين والمتقاعدين ومستفيدي المعونة الوطنية ممن تقل رواتبهم عن 300 دينار ستتراوح بين 30-40 دينارا .. لافتاً الى ان حكومة المهندس نادر الذهبي "أعدت بشكل نهائي زيادة الرواتب".

وقال المصدر لصحافيين ان وزير المالية حمد الكساسبة سيعلن عن مقدار الزيادة خلال خطاب الموازنة العامة للدولة الذي سيلقيه أمام مجلس النواب اليوم. بيد أن مصدرا حكوميا آخر أكد أن "زيادة رواتب العسكريين ستصل في سقفها الاجمالي الى 40 دينارا للافراد والضباط دون تمييز، بحيث تدخل في الراتب الاساسي والاجمالي معا". 

أما فيما يتعلق بالمواطنين غير العاملين في القطاع العام والقوات المسلحة، قال المصدر "ان الحكومة ستضع آلية عصرية مناسبة تقوم على تقديم دعم نقدي مباشر متكرر لذوي الدخل المحدود والمتوسط من هذه الشريحة".

----------


## مواطن اردني عادي جدا

شكرا على الخبر

----------


## darkman

هذة الزيادة باعتقادي عشوائية او غير مدروسة او دراستها تمت على اساس خاطىء
لانة يجب ان تكون الزيادة بدراسة لاعادة هيكلة الرواتب بما يتمشى بالعامية مع العيش الكريم للشخص

على كل حال الله يعطيهم العافية

----------

